# When can I start walking my pup?



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

My pup is 9 weeks old, and he is scheduled to get his 2nd round of shots in two weeks. 

I live in an apartment complex, and my vet said that there are low occurrences of parvo here, due to the area that I'm in. 

Obviously, I can't go to dog parks, but am I able to start walking him around in public after the 2nd set, or do I have to wait for after the 3rd set?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Always follow your vets directions, but be aware that socializing this puppy has to be a top priority. Make a plan of places to visit and go somewhere different every day with him. As long as they are places where dogs are not typically making waste deposits, you should be ok. Some ideas:

1) Public library
2) Kids athletic fields (soccer games, baseball games etc.)
3) Hardware store
4) Take him in the car to run errands where you don't have to go in the store, putting gas in the car, drive thru banking, picking up dry cleaning, going thru the carwash,
5) Cofffee shop

Pick out shady places, bring a folding chair and a baggie of soft treats. Ask anyone who makes eye contact to place help you train your puppy by asking him to 'sit' and then give him a treat. 

Again, your vet knows more about the risks in your area than I do. However, a dog who isn't socialized is at a bigger risk of behavior issues down the road that can be just as much of a life-threatening danger to him if he can't be trusted around children or strangers as any disease. My vet feels very strongly about this. Get him that second round of shots and get him out in your community.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would stick to cement and stay away from grass and soil. I took Molly to outdoor malls and empty parking lots.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I would stick to cement and stay away from grass and soil. I took Molly to outdoor malls and empty parking lots.


A good suggestion, just keep in mind this time of year the pavement will be hot. Only go when it's cooler in the morning or very late afternoon if you are going to stay on pavement.

Take her places you can carry her too.


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

I started walking Finlay right away (we got him at 8 weeks), although the first couple of weeks he did not like it much :uhoh:

He will be getting his third set of shots this week, and I have been walking him only on the sidewalk or on the street of the cul-de-sac we live in. I wait until it cools off at night though, usually between 7:30pm and 8:00pm. We have increased our walking time to about 15-20 min, from about 10 minutes when we first started.

Nolfan has great suggestions of places to take your pup for socialization. I took Finlay to my bank, to my friend's house to play with her dogs. I know they are UTD on their vaccinations, so no problem there. Sometimes I pick him up at the house and bring him to work, so he can interact with people. He loves it and my co-workers do to. I have also had friends and neighbors come over just to visit and play with him. 

To answer your question though, you can start walking your pup right away.


----------

